# Our Halloween party: the Carnal Carnival (a link to pictures included!)



## jodie2526 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! So, every year we throw a Post-Halloween party (this was our 4th). This year we made it on Nov. Friday the 13th, because it just made sense to! It's an awesome idea having an after-Halloween party b/c we get so much stuff on sale + people are excited to wear their costume one more time. It's so much fun.

This year our theme was a Carnal Carnival. We really went all out for this one, and it was our first time doing an actual theme. I posted a link for you to view the pictures, but the pictures don't do the party justice at all. The decorations, costumes, people and atmosphere was just amazing. It was our best party to date, and we had 70-90 people attend. I didn't realize it was that many until I started counting everyone in the pictures. I didn't know about half of them so I couldn't tag them all on Facebook, but about 32 of my Facebook friends are in the pictures. But, there are 4 people who I can think of right now who I never got a picture of  Plus there are a bunch of my friends in pictures who don't even have Facebook. Anyway, it was an awesome night. A lot of people who RSVP'd as "attending" (which was 46) didn't even come. We had about 60-70 "maybes" and I guess several of them showed up, so it all evened out. A lot of people brought friends as well and there were some surprise visits, so the turnout was great!

We got comments all night on the decorations, drinks, the turnout, music, etc. It was sad that all the work we put into it only lasted from 9pm-3am, but it was a blast anyway. Our house got trashed, but it was worth it. One of our decorations is missing... which is weird, but maybe it'll turn up.

All in all the party was a huge success! I just wanted to share our party experience with everyone and post pictures! 

This is the public link to view our party pictures. Anyone can view them, even if you're not on Facebook:
Jodie Cain's Photos - Post Halloween Halloween Bash IV! | Facebook


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Great looking party. I like the coffin cooler also.


----------



## jodie2526 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks! the coffin didn't come out perfectly, but it was cool. a lot of people liked it. maybe next year we can perfect it even more!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

1. Duct tape on the doll's mouths = very creepy (in a good way)
2. I never would have been able to use the restroom, I'd be holding it in all night
3. Way too many clowns...no longer have to worry about holding it in, I would have peed my pants
4. I would not want to be the one to clean up after that party

Looks like a great time! Great pics.


----------



## jodie2526 (Oct 19, 2009)

1. haha thanks! my bf got out some of the duct tape and started laughing and when i turned around he was taping their mouths LOL it was funny. it was a good idea, ppl were creeped out!
2. lucky for you we have more than one bathroom 
3. we didn't have ENOUGH clowns! haha
4. thankfully i didn't do the kitchen, our OC roommate cleaned it. but i'm finally gonna take down decorations friday on my day off 

thank you! i took more later. i'll post them in that album eventually. i wish we could have gotten a better picture of the living room tent. but maybe i can do that tonight since it's still up! thanks for taking the time to look at our pics and comment!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I want to come!!! 

What a great looking party!! I also liked the coffin cooler, gives me ideas for next year for one of the coffins my husband made. The carnival tent was awesome. 

Your invitation/poster was FABULOUS. I loved the sleazy clown and the fifties chick...very cool.

And I'm so glad I finally saw somebody dressed as Flo, the Progressive insurance girl. Everytime I saw one of those commercials I would think: "Wouldn't she make a great costume?"


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast! THat's an awesome idea btw, doing the post Halloween party. I'm going to keep that in mind for next year!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like an awesome party.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love halloween parties, and it looks like you had a great one.Now you can start planning for next year and do it all over again.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE the dead girl in the bathtub...........very nice


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Can I come to next years party? Any excuse to wear my costume again! hehe. I like your invite, and the coffin cooler... the "tunnel" is a nice touch too...

Dolls and clowns scare me... so great theme!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like you had quite the party! Love the coffin cooler, might steal that idea


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

great coffin and the rest of the house looked really great too.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*cooler*



jodie2526 said:


> thanks! the coffin didn't come out perfectly, but it was cool. a lot of people liked it. maybe next year we can perfect it even more!


You can line the cooler with the pink foam insulation boards and it will keep the ice from melting and the drinks cooler much longer. We did that and then put a plastic liner on top of it. Worked great!

Loved the pics! Looked like lots of fun!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I wanted to have my party on Nov 13 like yours but I thought it was a little pretentious since that's my birthday.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Your party looks like it was a blast! And I too LOVE your party poster. Very cool!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

GREAT looking party!! I LOVED Flo the Progressive lady!!! how cool!!


----------

